# Secret Slingshot Santa 2011 - Showcase



## Hrawk

Hi gals and guys,

Post your pics here. Time to show off!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well slingshot.tristin will be getting his within 3 to 10 working days, hope quantas dont slow things any more.. :/ 
Can't wait to see the others........


----------



## MrTriscuit

Be will be getting his about the same time!

Can't wait to see everyones and can't wait to show mine off from bullseyeben!


----------



## Aras

Whaat? I didn't send that out yet!


----------



## wombat

Hey! Christmas came early!!
From the designer of Dankung's agile toucan, E*shot. All the way from Sri Lanka, a wooden version made from the Jack fruit tree. since we agreed not to send bands he also included half a dozen of his professional pouches. I'm not sure, but I think maybe pig skin.
To say I'm rapt is an understatement, I just hope he'll be as satisfied with his pressy as I am with mine!
Thanks Irfhan.


----------



## lightgeoduck

sweet deal wombat... looks like E did a fiine job on that..

I always knew E was Santa all along.. and I am sure he has a belly bigger than mine









LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda

wombat said:


> Hey! Christmas came early!!
> From the designer of Dankung's agile toucan, E*shot. All the way from Sri Lanka, a wooden version made from the Jack fruit tree. since we agreed not to send bands he also included half a dozen of his professional pouches. I'm not sure, but I think maybe pig skin.
> To say I'm rapt is an understatement, I just hope he'll be as satisfied with his pressy as I am with mine!
> Thanks Irfhan.


I didn't know Irfan was the genius who designed the Agile Toucan. I love that model and this wooden version is just beautiful. Happy Crhistmas!


----------



## Elmar

I just got the package from slingshotvibe.
It contained a beautiful catty in PFS style with a latex band attached.
There was also some leather and a MonkyFist-lanyard.

@ slingshotvibe: Thank you


----------



## jskeen

I'm not going to post a finished pic of Rockslingers present till he gets it, but I promised him a teaser, so here it is, "in the raw"


----------



## rockslinger

Looking good!

Here is what I sent you, I'll show it cause you already have it.


----------



## pop shot

rockslinger said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Here is what I sent you, I'll show it cause you already have it.
> View attachment 12849
> 
> View attachment 12850


THAT is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Now this is starting to be an amazing showcase!! As time approaches it will continue to prove worthy.. Great job guys.

Elmar. you have to love the "monkey fist" sweet addition to that PFS.. kudos sv


----------



## Hrawk

I agree with Duck.

But hey, what happened to waiting till the 25th to open presents


----------



## philly

Mine is on the way to Slingshots.ws, I'll posts Richards when I receive it and I assume he will post what I sent.
Philly


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> I agree with Duck.
> 
> But hey, what happened to waiting till the 25th to open presents


HA! I didn't even wait till I got inside to open mine. Just got it today. I'll post some pics forthwith. Thanks LGD...


----------



## Rapier

Heres my very own LGD SS 2011 Custom natural. It's awesome and my first natural. Think I'm gunna attach a TBG single bandset I got from Gamekeeper John...





















Thanks very much LGD. I love it
Your's was posted a few days ago so expect it around the 18th. I'm pretty proud of it and cant wait for you to recieve it...

Top job peeps

sooo exciting....


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rapier said:


> I agree with Duck.
> 
> But hey, what happened to waiting till the 25th to open presents


HA! I didn't even wait till I got inside to open mine. Just got it today. I'll post some pics forthwith. Thanks LGD...
[/quote]

Wow that got there quicker than I expected,, If I knew that, I would have waited a bit







...

I hope you like it, and find use for it.. and the pleasure was all mine.

LGD

EDIT, I guess I should have read the next page... I am glad you like it







and I am anxious to see yours... thanks for posting pics

LGD


----------



## philly

lightgeoduck said:


> I agree with Duck.
> 
> But hey, what happened to waiting till the 25th to open presents


HA! I didn't even wait till I got inside to open mine. Just got it today. I'll post some pics forthwith. Thanks LGD...
[/quote]

Wow that got there quicker than I expected,, If I knew that, I would have waited a bit







...

I hope you like it, and find use for it.. and the pleasure was all mine.

LGD

EDIT, I guess I should have read the next page... I am glad you like it







and I am anxious to see yours... thanks for posting pics

LGD
[/quote]

Nice one Greg.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk

Nice score Rapier,

I really like the way he wrapped the handle!


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> Nice score Rapier,
> 
> I really like the way he wrapped the handle!


Yeah with the little nub it sits between thumb an forefinger webbing. Very cumfy


----------



## Rapier

And a couple more pics...
Was going to band with GK Johns TBG single but got a hold of some 1/4inch latex tube so...





















Flings 8mm steel like a bullet and got my highest consentration of grouped shots at my little 7m indoor range (from front door to back at home) to date!

*******...


----------



## e~shot

Got the Secret Santa package from Wombat yesterday. Tex classic with palm swell + a bonus Chalice crafted on Australian finest hardwood. with lovely greeting card. Both are fits like glove to me. still not shoot with them yet. I'll update after shooting.

Wombat broke few rules of Slingshot Santa








1- Slingshots he sent is far better than which I sent. (can't even compare)
2- He was sent 2 slingshots instead of one.

*Pic don't do the just at all*, these are topnotch crafted slingshots.










Thank you Walter


----------



## M.J

Rapier said:


> And a couple more pics...
> Was going to band with GK Johns TBG single but got a hold of some 1/4inch latex tube so...
> 
> View attachment 12881
> View attachment 12882
> View attachment 12883
> 
> 
> Flings 8mm steel like a bullet and got my highest consentration of grouped shots at my little 7m indoor range (from front door to back at home) to date!
> 
> *******...


I'm totally in love with this one! Great work, LGD.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow, Thanks M_J you just boosted me a few notches..

I added a coat of CA glue to protect it, it has a slight shine, but mostly for protecting purposes









This was fun to do, and am anxious for more things like this in the future

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

e~shot said:


> Got the Secret Santa package from Wombat yesterday. Tex classic with palm swell + a bonus Chalice crafted on Australian finest hardwood. with lovely greeting card. Both are fits like glove to me. still not shoot with them yet. I'll update after shooting.
> 
> Wombat broke few rules of Slingshot Santa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Slingshots he sent is far better than which I sent. (can't even compare)
> 2- He was sent 2 slingshots instead of one.
> 
> *Pic don't do the just at all*, these are topnotch crafted slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Walter


Sweet deal Ir... and your modesty is shining,, I am sure you produce some fine work, with out a doubt

LGD


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> Wow, Thanks M_J you just boosted me a few notches..
> 
> I added a coat of CA glue to protect it, it has a slight shine, but mostly for protecting purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was fun to do, and am anxious for more things like this in the future
> 
> LGD


Superglue is da bomb-diggity for finishing naturtals.
The one I sent to Huntazido got the same treatment.


----------



## MrTriscuit

Got a beautiful "bullseyeben classic" Aussie blackwood today I will post pictures asap!


----------



## wombat

lightgeoduck said:


> Got the Secret Santa package from Wombat yesterday. Tex classic with palm swell + a bonus Chalice crafted on Australian finest hardwood. with lovely greeting card. Both are fits like glove to me. still not shoot with them yet. I'll update after shooting.
> 
> Wombat broke few rules of Slingshot Santa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Slingshots he sent is far better than which I sent. (can't even compare)
> 2- He was sent 2 slingshots instead of one.
> 
> *Pic don't do the just at all*, these are topnotch crafted slingshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Walter


Sweet deal Ir... and your modesty is shining,, I am sure you produce some fine work, with out a doubt

LGD
[/quote]

hopefully a better pic. but glad you like them!!


----------



## Charles

That Dayhiker slipped up on me ... got a package from him yesterday ... a beautiful natural:










In his note, he indicated that it is from a Norway Maple from his front yard that had to be cut down ... his loss = my gain!!! This is indeed a very lovely piece ... it is just about perfectly symmetrical, which is rare for a natural. Dayhiker indicated that the finished slingshot is about half the size of the original fork, so you will understand all the work that went into producing that "fearful symmetry". He banded it with Alliance 107s in an over the top configuration. The entire frame is mirror smooth, including the tips of the forks. Now, I can NEVER get fork tips that smooth, so to say I am impressed is an understatement. The finish is spar varnish. I am absolutely delighted! Now I have something to shoot if I make it to the Dennis the Menace competition on the east coast.

I finally got a big art project out of the way, so I will be able to put in some more time on my retaliatory strike!!! Hang in there Dayhiker ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> That Dayhiker slipped up on me ... got a package from him yesterday ... a beautiful natural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his note, he indicated that it is from a Norway Maple from his front yard that had to be cut down ... his loss = my gain!!! This is indeed a very lovely piece ... it is just about perfectly symmetrical, which is rare for a natural. Dayhiker indicated that the finished slingshot is about half the size of the original fork, so you will understand all the work that went into producing that "fearful symmetry". He banded it with Alliance 107s in an over the top configuration. The entire frame is mirror smooth, including the tips of the forks. Now, I can NEVER get fork tips that smooth, so to say I am impressed is an understatement. The finish is spar varnish. I am absolutely delighted! Now I have something to shoot if I make it to the Dennis the Menace competition on the east coast.
> 
> I finally got a big art project out of the way, so I will be able to put in some more time on my retaliatory strike!!! Hang in there Dayhiker ....
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


That is outstanding!


----------



## Dayhiker

Have fun with it, Charles. I'm glad you like it._ (If I'd known beforehand that your liked the little ones better, I'd have sent you a PFS, LOL!)_


----------



## Rapier

Wow great score there're Charles. Top job (again) Dayhiker


----------



## Rapier

Wow great score there're Charles. Top job (again) Dayhiker

Stupid fone posted twice


----------



## flippinout

I got my slingshot from DF in NY. It is a great shooter.

Check out a video


----------



## rockslinger

Nice heavy duty shooter By DF in NY and some good shooting by Nathan!


----------



## rockslinger

Got this in the mail last night from jskeen. It's a pretty sweet texas live oak natural.
Nice hand rubbed finished to perfection. It's a new style he has been using lately.
Got to shoot it about 8 or 10 times when the rain let up.
Shoots really well, feels great in the hand. Thanks James







..Jim
The lanyard is a very nice bonus!


----------



## Dayhiker

Wow, Nathan got a nice strong well-finished shooter. And Rockslinger -- you got something that's right up my alley from JSkeen! Both great slingshots.


----------



## flippinout

That is one fine looking shooter from JSkeen! Very nice curves and looks to be a solid performer.


----------



## Rapier

flippinout said:


> That is one fine looking shooter from JSkeen! Very nice curves and looks to be a solid performer.


Very nice. I was thinking the same thing about the curves there Nathan. You could call it Eve because it might as well come from Adams rib and looks wonderfully feminine.
Great work James


----------



## Rapier

SlingshotTristin said:


> Got a beautiful "bullseyeben classic" Aussie blackwood today I will post pictures asap!


Hey Tristin. Show us some picies of your new catty from Bullseyeben, or did you post em alreadies???








Cheers feller


----------



## huntazido

Here are a couple of pics of the slingshot that I received from M_J. Well done, thank you.


----------



## lightgeoduck

I received my slingshot from my `secret santa` and all I can say is my next child will be named `Rapier` weather its a boy or girl














LGD


----------



## M.J

He obviously put a ton of work into that. Things like this are what keep the slingshot trades and secret santas and all that going.
Looking forward to a shooting report!


----------



## Rapier

Thanks muchly LGD. I never tested it or banded it so it's a virgin just like ME! he he he... hope it performs for you
Oh btw the fork tips are relativly new Aussie Blackwood but the palm swells are very old Blackwood thats why the different colour. The frame timber is spotted gum.
You can oil it up any time you think it needs it with something like tung oil. Takes a good while to dry though. just polish off excess befor use.
On ya feller


----------



## flippinout

That is one classy act of slingshot camaraderie!

Very nice work Rapier and enjoy LGD


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Thats one nice piece of kit


----------



## Dayhiker

Rapier, I want you next year! LGD Congratulations, that's a real treasure!


----------



## MrTriscuit

Rapier said:


> Got a beautiful "bullseyeben classic" Aussie blackwood today I will post pictures asap!


Hey Tristin. Show us some picies of your new catty from Bullseyeben, or did you post em alreadies???








Cheers feller
[/quote]
I'm gonna asap my desktop isn't working so when I have time between sports and can get my moms laptop I will post some!


----------



## DF in NY

I recieved my SSS package from Nathan/Flippinout today, my wife looked at it and said it was so nice looking I should hang it on the wall. I'm very impressed with this SS. It shoots as good as it looks! I had trouble getting out of my sons hands so I could take a few shots with it.
Nathan is an incredible craftsman, I love the way this SS looks and the way the wood crosses on the inside of the fork is a very cool effect. It feels great in my hands and shoots well, when I do my part.

A picture is worth a thousand words, so have a look:
thanks Nathan, and thanks to the forum for having such a cool event.
DF in NY


----------



## Beanflip

I got it! Thank you Henry for your generosity. This natural is dead on. What kind of wood is this? The bent rod has a cool large pouch. Can you say, ROCK SHOOTER! BTW, your SSS is in the mail!


----------



## Beanflip

I forgot to mention the 107's. I am very pleased to have them from the 107 Guru!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Sweet deal DF and Bean....

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork

All great slingshots! Howard yours is almost on its way! dropping in the mail this week. Sorry for the delay ...it has been finished for a while. I just have been super busy.


----------



## lightgeoduck

NaturalFork said:


> All great slingshots! Howard yours is almost on its way! dropping in the mail this week. Sorry for the delay ...it has been finished for a while. I just have been super busy.


Delay?







.. Howard maybe the only on that receives it in the xmas holday window ... I don't even have my tree or lights up yet







... (weekend after Turkey Day is the set date

LGD


----------



## Rapier

Wow some increadible cattys there. everyones been very lucky. What a great time we live in that we can do stuff like this


----------



## MrTriscuit

Rapier said:


> Wow some increadible cattys there. everyones been very lucky. What a great time we live in that we can do stuff like this


I'm 15 and enjoy this stuff


----------



## flippinout

DF in NY said:


> I recieved my SSS package from Nathan/Flippinout today, my wife looked at it and said it was so nice looking I should hang it on the wall. I'm very impressed with this SS. It shoots as good as it looks! I had trouble getting out of my sons hands so I could take a few shots with it.
> Nathan is an incredible craftsman, I love the way this SS looks and the way the wood crosses on the inside of the fork is a very cool effect. It feels great in my hands and shoots well, when I do my part.
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, so have a look:
> thanks Nathan, and thanks to the forum for having such a cool event.
> DF in NY


Glad you like it DF!

It is made the same way I did the slingshots here, using smaller bits of unusable wood. The combination in this one will make it EXTREMELY durable, so feel free to use and abuse it to your heart's desire.


----------



## M.J

Here's my slingshot from Huntazido. Pictures weren't going to do this one justice.




Thanks Brett! I really, really like it!


----------



## Beanflip

That sling is worthy of the Unicorn blanket!


----------



## Dayhiker

Wow, some very impressive slingshots goin' around. Great event this year!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Just had a PM from Kenny our catapults have arived with him thank G for that i can rest up now 
and start to enjoy this thread all the best every one 
Pete


----------



## M.J

M_J said:


> Here's my slingshot from Huntazido. Pictures weren't going to do this one justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brett! I really, really like it!


Check me out- quoting my own post.
Anyway, I got an update from Huntazido and the swells are from the heartwood of a palm tree. How cool is that?


----------



## KennyCannon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=955odtamv9k​


----------



## Charles

A truly beautiful piece of work. You are indeed a very lucky fellow!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Snipez1978

So got home from work today and there was a package waiting for me i knew straight away that's from hrawk

So I opened it up and wow it's one smart catapult

Here's a pic but does not do it justice hopefully get it banded up and get some shooting done at the weekend 









Thanks again buddy it's sweet


----------



## fishjunkie

got my custom fatty chalice from pop shot its is by far the best sling shot i have ever had once again pop shot thank you so much


----------



## Dayhiker

They just keep getting better!


----------



## Rapier

Bloody awesome dudes. Great job and well done to Hrawk for setting this thing up. I think I can say everyone is having a great time of it and the quality of work is outstanding. Everyone has really lifted their games and made and given right from the heart with very generous spirits.
Cheers people


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good job everyone..! They're all awsome...








Some real talent floating about... 
I think a postal dilema has delayed the arrival of my ss from my sss, but I do believe it was sent, so any day now i shall post pics,... glad to see so many happy recipitants this year! Good job everyone...


----------



## jskeen

Been shooting with this little beauty I got from Jim last week. Still can't believe the awesome color he got in this mesquite fork. with all the orange and brown in the wood, this lanyard and pouch just seemed to be a natural match. This one is right at the top of my grab and go list for sure!

Thanks Jim


----------



## M.J

That's a really great looking slingshot!


----------



## Rapier

Just lovely James. You must be very happy with your gift. great job Jim.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Some crazy skill going on in here... and it reeks of holiday spirit









Good job to the makers and Congrats to the receivers...

HoHoQuack

LGD


----------



## Aras

Got this from Jim today
























Thank you very much Jim!


----------



## Charles

Really great looking piece of work. Congratulations!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aras

Hello guys,
So today I went to post office to send the natural for Jim Harris, but the postman said he couldn't accept my package on saturday... Whatever, I'll send it on monday. Anyways, so after the lunch the other postman came and put something on the stairs near my house. I took it and it was from Jim Harris! I don't have words for that , what was inside. Thank you so much!

































I even made a replica of it in a video game called Minecraft!


















Thank you very much again, Jim









Aras


----------



## Charles

Great looking slingshot!!! And very nice photos.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot

beauty !!!


----------



## Dayhiker

Beautiful! You have a very fine slingshot, there.


----------



## Hrawk

Wow Aras, you are very lucky indeed! That is a beauty!

Lol, I thought I was the only one here sad enough to play Minecraft









@ Snipez - Glad you liked it buddy!


----------



## Performance Catapults

Aras said:


> Hello guys,
> ... Anyways, so after the lunch the other postman came and put something on the stairs near my house. I took it and it was from Jim Harris! I don't have words for that , what was inside. Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you very much again, Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aras


You're welcome...Enjoy!!!


----------



## Rapier

Very smiley Aras. Good work Jim


----------



## DukaThe

Hrawk said:


> Wow Aras, you are very lucky indeed! That is a beauty!
> 
> Lol, I thought I was the only one here sad enough to play Minecraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Snipez - Glad you liked it buddy!


Aras, you are so lucky







Great slingshot

Hrawk I play minecraft to


----------



## Aras

Performance Catapults said:


> You're welcome...Enjoy!!!


What wood is it?


----------



## Dayhiker

I got my Secret Santa from Charles today. Knowing Charles I was expecting something unique and interesting and I certainly wasn't disappointed! No sir, this is a gem in many ways. True to his practice of combining scrounged materials with sheer ingenuity he sent me this.


















It's made from part of a tennis racket. How cool! And it gets cooler. I was actually missing that shooter I sent to Harpersgrace a few days ago. It was quite different from my usual forks, but I shot well with it. It was truly a fun shooter. But, alas, I knew it really belonged in Scott's hands. Well, Charles (artist that he is) was able to get the shape and dimensions just right -- it's almost exactly the shape of Scott's, and I can shoot just as well with it.








This slingshot features Charles's easy-change band to fork attachment and some great Alliance #107 loop-tapered bands. Everything is balanced and put together just right.

Thanks, Charles. Awesome job.


----------



## Rapier

Way to go Charles. Would have need hard to part with that one.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow that is most excellent DH... way to go Charles

LGD


----------



## M.J

That's awesome!
No such thing as a "typical slingshot".


----------



## Charles

Just for the record: That slingshot started life as an Arthur Ashe Competition 2 Boron Flex tennis racquet by Head:










These things sometimes go for big bucks on Ebay, but I found it for less than $10 in a local second hand store. It is a laminate of two layers of what I think is aluminum, separated by a layer of an epoxy-like resin. You can see the slingshot form just below the head. I just had to cut it down to size and redo the handle with epoxy putty. I used Gypsy tabs for the bands so they could be easily changed. I made it a bit larger than I personally like because DH likes 'em that way! It was a fun project, and I think it went to a very good home. I doubt you will run into another one like it!

I was actually working on another one from a titanium tennis racquet, but when I saw the Arthur Ashe model, I just fell for it! I have several tennis racquet slingshots in mind ... maybe for another exchange???

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial

long live the king of the slingshot scrounge !


----------



## Rayshot

Dayhiker said:


> I got my Secret Santa from Charles today. Knowing Charles I was expecting something unique and interesting and I certainly wasn't disappointed! No sir, this is a gem in many ways. True to his practice of combining scrounged materials with sheer ingenuity he sent me this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's made from part of a tennis racket. How cool! And it gets cooler. I was actually missing that shooter I sent to Harpersgrace a few days ago. It was quite different from my usual forks, but I shot well with it. It was truly a fun shooter. But, alas, I knew it really belonged in Scott's hands. Well, Charles (artist that he is) was able to get the shape and dimensions just right -- it's almost exactly the shape of Scott's, and I can shoot just as well with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This slingshot features Charles's easy-change band to fork attachment and some great Alliance #107 loop-tapered bands. Everything is balanced and put together just right.
> 
> Thanks, Charles. Awesome job.


How great is that slingshot. So cool!! Especially considering it has now participated in two sports slinging balls!!!

And bravo to Charles a master of Scrouge!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

KennyCannon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=955odtamv9k​


Hi Kenny so glad youlike them happy christmass mate


----------



## The Gopher

I got my slingshot form Bill Hays several days ago but have been too busy shooting it to post pictures







It is such a fun little shooter it's hard to put down. The slim profile can go anywhere but you can feel the stregth behind the G10. I love it! Thanks Bill!


----------



## Dayhiker

Wow! These things are getting better and better!


----------



## Bill Hays

The Gopher said:


> I got my slingshot form Bill Hays several days ago but have been too busy shooting it to post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a fun little shooter it's hard to put down. The slim profile can go anywhere but you can feel the strength behind the G10. I love it! Thanks Bill!


I just got your's too Dan... it's a real sweet natural. My Son grabbed it up and took off with it, I'll get pics a soon as we get a pretty day and I can get it away from him...

Oh, and I made two of those slingshots like I sent you... one a fancy version I gave to Dayhiker and one a hard use more tactical model that can slip into a pocket easy and it's tough enough to take whatever you may get into.... including shooting arrows, and with the interior fork design which serves as a real nice arrow guide you can do it with no modification and do it very accurately.
The design is narrow but allows for superior accuracy with minimal adaptation or practice:






Anyway, have fun with it... and I know my Son is having fun with the one you made as well!


----------



## Charles

Wow! That is a wonderful little piece ... just the sort of thing that makes me drool.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice one bill, good shot too!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Love how these are popping up in the thread,, its a treat logging on to SSF and seeing all the new Wonderful designs that people gifted others.

LGD


----------



## marcus sr

heres the little bent frame i got from Gwillym,came banded with 1745 and hold and shoots real well,cheers mate i really like it

marcus


----------



## Charles

That is a nice piece. I like the simplicity of the design. Personally, I am amazed at the symmetry of the forks. Everytime I try something like that, it comes out all lopsided!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Got mine today sadly no pics as I'm without camera but Dukathe sent two nats ones a miniature banded up with DTB silver its cool and shoots BB's just fine,the wood is real hard I have no idea what wood it is but it looks and feels like bones









So big thanks Duka

P.S you should get yours soon


----------



## MrTriscuit

I really gotta kick myself in the rump to get some pictures up its been tough from sports practice and deer hunting! but im trying!


----------



## DukaThe

slingshot_sniper said:


> Got mine today sadly no pics as I'm without camera but Dukathe sent two nats ones a miniature banded up with DTB silver its cool and shoots BB's just fine,the wood is real hard I have no idea what wood it is but it looks and feels like bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So big thanks Duka
> 
> P.S you should get yours soon


Glad you like it







The wood is dogwood, I realy like making slingshots out of it.
I am waiting for my to come


----------



## Gwilym

Charles said:


> That is a nice piece. I like the simplicity of the design. Personally, I am amazed at the symmetry of the forks. Everytime I try something like that, it comes out all lopsided!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Thanks Charles, to be honest it is a little lopsided but its close enough that it looks ok


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Beanflip said:


> I got it! Thank you Henry for your generosity. This natural is dead on. What kind of wood is this? The bent rod has a cool large pouch. Can you say, ROCK SHOOTER! BTW, your SSS is in the mail!


I have GOT to keep up with this thread a bit better, I completely missed this. Beanflip, the natural is spalted Tamarind, and I almost didn't send it because it was my favorite natural. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well got home today from a very Crap day at work, checked the mail box only to find more bills, BUT ALSO a lil parcel from a good lad known as Slingshot Tristin on this forum!







That smiley face then can't replicate the one on my face when I opened the package! What a good lad! I received a Dankung fox, double banded with light bands! This lil pocket rocket will get top shelf in my display cabinet! Unless its in me pocket or hand, wich it will be alot! 
THANK-YOU Tristin, best Xmas surprise ever! ( gimme 5mins to upload pics)


----------



## Hrawk

Very nice Ben, good score!

Good on ya Tristan!


----------



## MrTriscuit

So glad it got there and even happier you like it!!







after practice tommorow I'm gonna post pictures from bens ss to me







but once again glad you like it


----------



## MrTriscuit

P.s. Maybe even a video







and those green bands that were on there and junk and I tied up the one side because it was tearing and wanted you to see that


----------



## lightgeoduck

NIce Ben..

And Tristin looking forward to that video


----------



## Rapier

Awesome peoples. Real generosity in great spirit. I wonder how many peeps are left to recieve and post piccies?


----------



## MrTriscuit

That'd Be me, i received a beautiful slingshot from ben hand have meets and diving practice real late but I have practice today but I'm gonna make a video after because I have no school!


----------



## MrTriscuit

Well I'm one of those people


----------



## monoaminooxidase

Well shawnr5's is yet to arrive. The one he sent me and most probably the one I sent him too. But hey, christmas is still weeks away.


----------



## shawnr5

Monoaminooxidase is at least half wrong. My package from him arrived Wednesday. He sent me a very cool V shot with very stout double bands, a single bandset, a pouch with ammo and a "lump of coal." He must have been talking to my wife to know that I deserved that last bit. Here is the V shot. It is very well done and fits my hand well.








Here is the lump of coal. It is a sweet little BB shooter banded up with rubber bands. It flings .177 BBs and 6mm airsoft pellets just perfectly. I can shoot them at my sons without causing too much injury. I think I'm going to have to pick up some piano wire and Fimo so I can make a few of these.









Thank you, Mono..... If you still haven't received yours by Monday, PM me and I'll send out another package to you.

shawnr5


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Mine from Beanshooter is in Panama at my freight forwarders. I will pick it up Tuesday when I have to make a trip into town. It's a 30 mile round trip in heavy traffic, so I try to always combine errands. Pics on Wednesday.


----------



## MrTriscuit

shawnr5 said:


> Monoaminooxidase is at least half wrong. My package from him arrived Wednesday. He sent me a very cool V shot with very stout double bands, a single bandset, a pouch with ammo and a "lump of coal." He must have been talking to my wife to know that I deserved that last bit. Here is the V shot. It is very well done and fits my hand well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lump of coal. It is a sweet little BB shooter banded up with rubber bands. It flings .177 BBs and 6mm airsoft pellets just perfectly. I can shoot them at my sons without causing too much injury. I think I'm going to have to pick up some piano wire and Fimo so I can make a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mono..... If you still haven't received yours by Monday, PM me and I'll send out another package to you.
> 
> shawnr5


Cool slingshots, but you shoot them at your kids...?


----------



## shawnr5

SlingshotTristin said:


> Monoaminooxidase is at least half wrong. My package from him arrived Wednesday. He sent me a very cool V shot with very stout double bands, a single bandset, a pouch with ammo and a "lump of coal." He must have been talking to my wife to know that I deserved that last bit. Here is the V shot. It is very well done and fits my hand well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lump of coal. It is a sweet little BB shooter banded up with rubber bands. It flings .177 BBs and 6mm airsoft pellets just perfectly. I can shoot them at my sons without causing too much injury. I think I'm going to have to pick up some piano wire and Fimo so I can make a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mono..... If you still haven't received yours by Monday, PM me and I'll send out another package to you.
> 
> shawnr5


Cool slingshots, but you shoot them at your kids...?
[/quote]
Just with the lump of coal and only the .2 gm airsoft pellets and only when they are shooting me with the airsoft guns. I usually shoot them with marshmallows from the marshmallow guns like this one.


----------



## Charles

I love that V shot ... gotta make one of these.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## monoaminooxidase

SlingshotTristin said:


> Cool slingshots, but you shoot them at your kids...?


lol!

Anyway, glad you like em, Shawn. And your marshmallow gun looks badass!


----------



## Rapier

Love that V shot. Way cool


----------



## MrTriscuit

I guess.. But that marshmallow gun us awesome.


----------



## Hrawk

Usually I hate when the postman knocks on the door early morning.

Today was different, check out the amazing fork I received from Snipez.

Thanks so much buddy, you may have just converted me to a natural lover.


----------



## Rayshot

Hrawk said:


> Usually I hate when the postman knocks on the door early morning.
> 
> Today was different, check out the amazing fork I received from Snipez.
> 
> Thanks so much buddy, you may have just converted me to a natural lover.


That one is a winner.


----------



## Rapier

Wow. Merry Christmas or what? Great score hrawk


----------



## Performance Catapults

That's one of the nicest naturals I've ever seen.


----------



## Knoll

Snipez ... great workmanship! Hrawk is fortunate guy.


----------



## M.J

That nat is _strong _!
Love it.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Dam Hrawk,, that one is the cat's meow...

Lucky man you are

LGD


----------



## Aras

Performance Catapults said:


> That's one of the nicest naturals I've ever seen.


 did you get the natural I sent you yet?


----------



## MrTriscuit

hey everyone sorry i'm so late on posting pictures, but hey i did!

and i have here a beautiful "bullseye Classic'' from bullseyeben! here on the forum, it is a perfect fit to my hand and has a great finish and is fitted with some thera band gold, and just has overall beautiful craftsmanship.

Thanks again ben!


----------



## Charles

Lovely!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Lucky boy Tristan!

Ben's shooters are truly unique and great shooters to boot!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Thanks for the comments guys, glad you like it mate! Looking forward to the vid! Cheers, ben


----------



## Snipez1978

Hrawk said:


> Usually I hate when the postman knocks on the door early morning.
> 
> Today was different, check out the amazing fork I received from Snipez.
> 
> Thanks so much buddy, you may have just converted me to a natural lover.


Glad you like it buddy and thanks for the kind words guys

Atb rob


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I don't know if I'm the last one or not, but I want to make it clear that the late posting is not Beanflip's fault. He sent this beautiful side shooter more than a month ago, and it arrived at my US forwarder two days later. Then it had to get to Panama. Then I was hospitalized for a week. Then I had two more packages coming, and because it's a 30 mile round-trip in horrendous traffic to my forwarder's Panama office, I waited until all three were here. I got the call this morning and by early afternoon was shooting Beanflip's gorgeous creation over my new Chrony. As an aside, my very first shot with it nailed my battered steel can target. Anyway, it is a beautiful side shooter, wearing1"x3/4"x7" .030 latex, with a very nice lightweight molded pouch. It has a very nice soft sheen finish, which I assume is some form of linseed oil. I wish I could make them this nice. As usual, I got the better end of this exchange. So, here's how it looks.









And here's how it performs. Ammo was .375 lead ball.









Thanks Beanflip, for a great Christmas present.


----------



## Rayshot

Henry in Panama said:


> I don't know if I'm the last one or not, but I want to make it clear that the late posting is not Beanflip's fault. He sent this beautiful side shooter more than a month ago, and it arrived at my US forwarder two days later. Then it had to get to Panama. Then I was hospitalized for a week. Then I had two more packages coming, and because it's a 30 mile round-trip in horrendous traffic to my forwarder's Panama office, I waited until all three were here. I got the call this morning and by early afternoon was shooting Beanflip's gorgeous creation over my new Chrony. As an aside, my very first shot with it nailed my battered steel can target. Anyway, it is a beautiful side shooter, wearing1"x3/4"x7" .030 latex, with a very nice lightweight molded pouch. It has a very nice soft sheen finish, which I assume is some form of linseed oil. I wish I could make them this nice. As usual, I got the better end of this exchange. So, here's how it looks.
> 
> View attachment 14056
> 
> 
> And here's how it performs. Ammo was .375 lead ball.
> 
> View attachment 14057
> 
> 
> Thanks Beanflip, for a great Christmas present.


Yeah I lke that one. Looks like a great and comfy shooter.


----------



## Beanflip

Glad you like it Henry, and Ray. It has one of your pouches Ray. The design is a variation of my favorite board cut. Witch is a combination of design ques from Bill, mxred, and myself. This variation can be shot comfortably TTF in ether configuration of band connection. I banded it the way I am used to holding mine. I scored my perfect 30 in the Pocket Predator contest with my similar design. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> Glad you like it Henry, and Ray. It has one of your pouches Ray. The design is a variation of my favorite board cut. Witch is a combination of design ques from Bill, mxred, and myself. This variation can be shot comfortably TTF in ether configuration of band connection. I banded it the way I am used to holding mine. I scored my perfect 30 in the Pocket Predator contest with my similar design. Merry Christmas!


Alright! One of my pouches made it to Henry and to Panama. Henry deserves the goods you made and included. Though I am not sure about the moulding part. Some of the types of my used pouches tend to form a dimple for the ammo and seem like a formed pouch.


----------



## bullseyeben!

That's a great shooter there beanflip! I love it


----------



## Performance Catapults

I received this beauty from Aras, well over a month ago. My apologies for just now posting. He did a wonderful job crafting this fork. I'm not sure of the wood species, but it doesn't concern me. I appreciate his efforts, and I'm pleased to own a piece of work, from a youngster in Lithuania.


----------



## Charles

That is a beautiful, unique piece ... lucky you!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

